# Aloha from Maui!



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just want to share some pics with you guys from the paradise! Its nice n sunny over here. Around 26°C during the day so not too hot, just perfect! We just visited the Maui Ocean Center today. It's amazing! We were there for over 3 hrs. Totally worth the $25 admission! So many beautiful fish n I felt like taking some home n throw them in my 120 gal! Lol. 
Kids are already tired of the beaches after Day 3 so we will take a break, drive around and do some shopping tomorrow...


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Brings back memories was just in Maui in December... Have a great time it so laid back in Maui.
Don't know what part of Maui your staying at, but there's a beach just past Lahaina called baby beach by the locals really calm and safe for kids to swim with coral and fish in 2 ft of water. Check it out.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Baby Beach... I've read about that n today we drove right past it! Lol. We were only in Lahaina for the Feast at Lele. It isn't far from where we are n for sure we will go back n check it out. Kids haven't had a chance to snorkel yet since all the beaches that we have visited so far are pretty wavy!



ludds said:


> Brings back memories was just in Maui in December... Have a great time it so laid back in Maui.
> Don't know what part of Maui your staying at, but there's a beach just past Lahaina called baby beach by the locals really calm and safe for kids to swim with coral and fish in 2 ft of water. Check it out.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh so jealous, like always its raining here lol Real nice pics and looks beautiful there too. Next time take me  lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

so many places to go... black rock beach, you can see lots of fish there and sometimes turtles. A place near Lahaina, you can park and snorkel with lots, I mean lots of sea turtles as they come in during the evening. Up north of Lahaina, there is a protective cove, you have to park on the side of the highway, walk your way in the forest, then it is there. Normally, only 10-20 people, absolutely a must go place to snorkel with kids. farmers market. pinapple farm. sugar cain farm. Oh, on the way to Hana, you can also visit the big surf coast line... 

We love Maui.


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

That piece of drift wood in the 5th picture would be perfect for one of my tanks. Do you think it'll fit in your carry on????


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

Maui maui!!!!
I need to go there someday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Oh so jealous, like always its raining here lol Real nice pics and looks beautiful there too. Next time take me  lol


Sure Claudia! We will be back in couple of yrs...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Charles! Will check them out either Friday or Sat. We are heading to Hana tomorrow. Whale watch today... 



charles said:


> so many places to go... black rock beach, you can see lots of fish there and sometimes turtles. A place near Lahaina, you can park and snorkel with lots, I mean lots of sea turtles as they come in during the evening. Up north of Lahaina, there is a protective cove, you have to park on the side of the highway, walk your way in the forest, then it is there. Normally, only 10-20 people, absolutely a must go place to snorkel with kids. farmers market. pinapple farm. sugar cain farm. Oh, on the way to Hana, you can also visit the big surf coast line...
> 
> We love Maui.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm... don't think so... That piece is at least 12 feet long! Haaha!



fishobsessed said:


> That piece of drift wood in the 5th picture would be perfect for one of my tanks. Do you think it'll fit in your carry on????


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Sure Claudia! We will be back in couple of yrs...


And u call yourself a friend?  lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know if the Hana drive is worth it. But that is just me...
I would highly recommand to do the night dive at molokini; if not, a day snorkeling out with the kids. Do the turtle town + molokini combo. The dophin swim + molokini combo is not as good as they no longer let you dive in with the dophin anymore.

If you are a fishing nut like me, join one of the day trip fishing charter. It is worth it.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few more for my fellow fish lovers...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Goodbye sunshine! Goodbye beaches....


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

JTang said:


> Goodbye sunshine! Goodbye beaches....


Truly one of the saddest posts ever...

Thanks for sharing


----------

